# gov't shutdown



## Click1764 (Oct 5, 2012)

how does the federal gov't being shut down effect our work? and work loads? and especially the way payments will be made? we all know **** rolls down hill and contractors will be the last to hear of the news. hopefully some of you guys who have been in business a long while can shed some light


----------



## Mayers (Jun 21, 2013)

I've been wondering that myself.


----------



## Cleanupman (Nov 23, 2012)

what work


----------



## Click1764 (Oct 5, 2012)

any p&p or reo work..


----------



## cutting grass (Jul 14, 2013)

Cleanupman said:


> what work


Sarcasm 
Click


----------



## Click1764 (Oct 5, 2012)

i figured as much but you never know.. so i figured id reply..maybe he wanted to know what kind i was doing specifically


----------



## JDRM (Apr 16, 2012)

Overloaded with work here...:thumbsup:


----------



## cutting grass (Jul 14, 2013)

I got wints rollin in
And don't want em 
But I'll do em


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

We are saving $300,000,000.00 a day each day of shut down, and orders are still rolling in. 

What do they really do anyway? Other than steroids in Baseball they don't worry about much.

Their gym is open, the WWII memorial is closed. The Veterans can't mourn their fallen brethren but the Mexicans are protesting everywhere.

How about this country?


----------



## BRADSConst (Oct 2, 2012)

Click1764 said:


> how does the federal gov't being shut down effect our work? and work loads? and especially the way payments will be made? we all know **** rolls down hill and contractors will be the last to hear of the news. hopefully some of you guys who have been in business a long while can shed some light


I'm being told the FNMA and Freddie are not impacted and rehabs will continue to get approved and work done will be paid. However, with that being said, I haven't received a bid approval since the beginning of the shut down.


----------



## Click1764 (Oct 5, 2012)

thats truly what kind of info i wanted brad. also is there someone releasing funds? i know the active military isnt getting paid the 15th .. and disabled vets arent getting paid ..so why would they even think of paying for run down homes


----------



## GaReops (Aug 7, 2012)

Doesn't seem to be affecting HUD. We have received more Initial Secures this week than any other week this year. :gun_bandana:


----------



## BRADSConst (Oct 2, 2012)

Click1764 said:


> thats truly what kind of info i wanted brad. also is there someone releasing funds? i know the active military isnt getting paid the 15th .. and disabled vets arent getting paid ..so why would they even think of paying for run down homes


Just got word that a small painting only bid was approved today. Its nothing to write home about.

Anyhow, while my terminology may be off, here is the gist of it. FNMA and Freddie Mac are government controlled entities, but are still stand alone companies. Therefore their staffs are not affected. However, this will trickle down eventually as they can't fully process loans to sell houses as their hands are tied due to the IRS and Social Security administration being shut down. As I understand it, Freddie and FNMA won't be able to sell the houses due to inability to process the paperwork to close the loans. The run down dumps sold for cash to investors should continue. In a nutshell, the longer this goes on, the tighter their purse strings will have to become so the don't run out of funds.

With that being said, the USDA is shutdown. I don't think anything is happening with any of their loans, properties, etc.

I can't speak for HUD as I don't know.

If anyone can confirm or refute what I've posted, Please do so. Rehabs are 60%+ of my business so I'd rather have accurate info then going around thinking I know WTH is going on. As for P&P, I have no clue. I'm damn near outta that rat race.


----------



## Wannabe (Oct 1, 2012)

Well hel*.... I just finished a $23,000 USDA job... Never thought of them being shutdown!


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

Better go straight to Fort Knox and cash that one so they can't put a hold on it.


----------



## JDRM (Apr 16, 2012)

It only affects new loans.


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

I have a grounds maintenance contract with a fed agency. 

I'm not getting paid for Sept work until this is over and no work going forward until further notice. 
Deep snow blocking the parking lot is the exception to that. 
And I won't get paid for that until this is over.


----------

